# Pics from OCSA meeting



## paphioboy (Jun 13, 2008)

I am now officially a member of the Orchid Club of South Australia..  I went to my second day meeting this afternoon. Had a presentation on native Aussie terrestrials by Les Nesbitts (of Nesbitts' Orchids) followed by a short show and tell session. So, here are some pics to share... Sorry for pic quality as all are taken with my phone camera.. Enjoy! 

Acianthus reniformis (flower spikes just forming):





An Aussie dend hybrid (I forgot the name, but presumably hybrid of dend tetragonum due to the spidery flowers):




Cattleya Browniae 'Riga' (a very common plant in Australian collections, it seems):




Unknown cymbidium (cym. pumilum type hybrid):




Cymbidium erythrostylum, a Vietnamese species:




An Australian greenhood, Diplobium laxum:




Another one, Diplobium robustum:


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry for the above large pics.. I thought I resized them already on Photobucket.. It does not seem to be working.. oh, well.. 
A well grown Laelia anceps:




Mini cymbidium Peggy Foo:




Paph Bingleyense (I had to look this up, I thought it was Harrisianum.. Anyway, Bingleyense = charlesworthii x Harrisianum):




Another greenhood, Pterostylis sanguinea:




Sarcochilus Burgundy on Ice:




Zygopetalum crinitum:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 13, 2008)

Congratulations...!!!!! Nice pics... Thanks for posting and introducing us to the Australian flora...


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 13, 2008)

This is what I got from the raffle today:

The magazine 'Orchids' by the AOS, several issues from 1998-2000:




And then a kind lady who won another set of 'Orchids' from the raffle gave me her set too..! hehehe..





With exams in a week's time, I have to try to NOT read them until exams are over...  MUST..NOT..TOUCH....


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Oops.. a mistake.. Its supposed to be DiploDium, not Diplobium...


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 13, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> MUST..NOT..TOUCH....



It sounds difficult to me....!!!! I hope your exams period is short...


----------



## Roy (Jun 13, 2008)

Paphioboy, the pics are just the right size !!! Congrats on your membership, nearly an Honorary Aussie.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2008)

What did you buy? 'fess up! 
If you're an honorary Aussie do you speak w/ a weird accent now also?!


----------



## Roy (Jun 13, 2008)

NYEric said:


> What did you buy? 'fess up!
> If you're an honorary Aussie do you speak w/ a weird accent now also?!



HEY !!!!!!!! watch the weird fella.oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2008)

Congratulations, and thanks for sharing the pics. Many of which I've not seen before.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 13, 2008)

> What did you buy? 'fess up!
> If you're an honorary Aussie do you speak w/ a weird accent now also?!



No, I don't, matey...


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice photos and congratulation!


Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 14, 2008)

nice pictures! good luck with your exams!!! Jean


----------

